# NoDak countdown, T minus...



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

9 days and counting. Starting to get the itch...bad. Leaving on the 29th - overnighting in Black River Falls, WI, then on to our happy hunting grounds with a possible stop at Cabelas in Rogers, MN!

Sounds like a large fall flight is expected if this is any indication: 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29104302"]http://vimeo.com/29104302[/ame]

I think I got scouting all figured out and save some $$$ on gas. We're going to attach GPS trackers to Just Ducky's and Shi Kid's trucks while they're in the diner eating pie. Ducks go to corn, these guys go to coconut cream.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

gonna LoJack my truck eh?  it will lead you to a big red barn in st. charles. lol.  Hitchin a ride out this year. 


Btw, See you there, stop in the gaddishack.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> ...I think I got scouting all figured out and save some $$$ on gas. We're going to attach GPS trackers to Just Ducky's and Shi Kid's trucks while they're in the diner eating pie. Ducks go to corn, these guys go to coconut cream.


:lol: Well.....I'm not leaving here until Oct 7th, so I think we'll be passing on I-94 someplace. Not exactly sure about Shi Kid. But this October trip is just a tune-up. We'll both be back out there the first week of November, along with Wingmaster 22, Mwakely, and some of my buds...THAT'S when the real slaughter will start


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> :lol: Well.....I'm not leaving here until Oct 7th, so I think we'll be passing on I-94 someplace. Not exactly sure about Shi Kid. But this October trip is just a tune-up. We'll both be back out there the first week of November, along with Wingmaster 22, Mwakely, and some of my buds...THAT'S when the real slaughter will start


Ill be headed out sept 29th, return oct 7/8th. Head back out like november 4th for a week with JD and wingmaster22.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Just don't follow the truck with an Ohio plate, and a 4-wheeler on a boat trailer haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

anyone who's going out is welcome to stop in for a beer at the house. It's simple to find. You just drive down this road... 



to the last transformer on the left. Turn left, then look for the house...can't miss it....



course, you may catch us out hunting, so be vewwwwwwy quiet....



seriously though, if anyone is out there when I will be (Oct 7-14 & Nov 2 -9 or 10), call me. Be glad to shoot the breeze and let ya know how we're doing.


----------



## CoyotePete (Nov 17, 2005)

My swan tag arrived in the mail last saturday. I'm not leaving for NoDak for nearly a month. But shooting a big old swan is about all I can think about.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow, thats alot of corn JD. Cant imagine a late mallard hunt, well just post the pics come mid Nov.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

wavie said:


> Wow, thats alot of corn JD. Cant imagine a late mallard hunt, well just post the pics come mid Nov.


yeah its a pain. don't even like hunting corn out there because of it. you'll spot 5k mallards in the corn. setup in it for next morning and then have them land .5 miles to your left in the other 10,000 acres of cut corn. At least in beans they can't miss your spread.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

wavie said:


> Wow, thats alot of corn JD. Cant imagine a late mallard hunt, well just post the pics come mid Nov.


yeah, really, really, really big fields. That's what makes it so tough to pheasant hunt out there too...at least until most of the corn is off. But you haven't seen anything until you've seen a sunflower field that covers a square mile. Unbelievable sight!


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

My goal is within the next two years to get out to NoDak for a hunt. Make sure to post pictures up and make the guys back here in MI, at least me, get jealous...


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

33 days and counting. Plan on being there hunting from 10/24 to 10/30 or 31. This will be my first trip and the anticipation is already causing me to lose sleep!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Addicted2Quack said:


> 33 days and counting. Plan on being there hunting from 10/24 to 10/30 or 31. This will be my first trip and the anticipation is already causing me to lose sleep!


Be prepared your first year for a learning experience. It's just so different out there. Mainly in the scouting process. Be prepared to put miles on the vehicles, and spend lots of $$$ in gas. But if you have some others who have been out there to show you the ropes, you'll be in good shape.

Now if you've been out there for a lot of years like we have, you generally know where to start scouting, and within a day or two we can generally have pretty good hunting.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

just ducky said:


> But you haven't seen anything until you've seen a sunflower field that covers a square mile. Unbelievable sight!


When i worked in ND sunflowers were the big crop. Your right, that is a sight to see. Travel down the road in the am, all the heads are pointing east. Later in the day they all point west.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

wavie said:


> When i worked in ND sunflowers were the big crop. Your right, that is a sight to see. Travel down the road in the am, all the heads are pointing east. Later in the day they all point west.


Had a friend out there hunting for the first time a few years back, and we crested a hill on a backroad and as far as you could see was sunflowers. He was so awestruck he stopped the truck and his jaw dropped.

Man I love ND! The more I talk about this stuff, the more excited I get


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

more excited for this trip than any before. Spoke with a friend out there a couple days ago - unreal #s of gaddies, pintails and teal locally. Like he's never seen before.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Hunted SoDak several years ago, cought the migration in its peak, flocks of Snows and Blues miles long, ducks covered every inch in every pothole, good luck guys....cant wait for pics


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

This is my first time on the opener for ND. We always hit it 3rd or 4th week. Crops are starting to come off then and everyone is looking for big mallards. This time of year I expect that the LBDs won't have full plumage and the landscape will be a bit greener - just great for Max- 4 :16suspect.

I guess I'm most excited to bring 2 virgins out there. One is my brother and he's gonna flip when he sees all the birds. The other has only been waterfowling for a few years. 

Shi Kid - we'll stop by the gaddyshack (love that name) and share a libation. We have to make a run to the airport on Tuesday. I'll give you a shout...maybe if the hot tub guy seen earlier in this thread can find some clothes, we can bring him into town too.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

T Minus 3 weeks, 3 days and counting. This will be my 1st time out there as it will be for a couple of the others and to say we're pumped is putting it mildly.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> ...maybe if the hot tub guy seen earlier in this thread can find some clothes, we can bring him into town too.


The hot tub is at the house we rent, not at the Gaddyshack that Wingmaster 22 and Shi Kid have. And that guy...well he'll be out there with me on 10/8.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

having lived in chicago for 4yrs any highway is a crap shoot regardless of the time of day.

i like the hitch hauler idea.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

23 days and counting. Going to make a few changes this year as far as gear were taking so it should make for a more enjoyable trip. WAY overpacked last year.

Btw, bought a leftover Swan tag and it showed up yesterday. In a strange way it's like a little poke to let us know it's right around the corner. Can't wait!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> ...Living on the west side, I go through Chi-town a TON for both business and pleasure. My preferred and fastest method is to take the Skyway [90W] off of westbound [94W]. right along the shore through to downtown. Usually very little traffic inbound unless it's morning rush hour and easy toll stops. It's best to hit it in the evening - after 8pm CST. If it's after 8pm, then take JFK [90W] all the way to Rockford and north to pick up [94W] in Madison. If it's afternoon rush hour, you'll want to avoid that route because it backs up before the [90-94W] split on the Edens [W94]. In that case, go [290W] to pick up [90W] to Rockford.
> 
> The only time it might make sense to go [294W] is if there is a major jam in the city. Listen to 670 or 720AM well in advance as you hit the Michigan/Indiana border....


Wow TNL, you've confused me now...people who know Chicago use those damn road names...kinda like in Detroit. Talk english to me man :lol: On the trip out, we normally plan to hit Chicago around 8pm. If I understand you right, you're saying at that time of day peel off of 94 onto 90w way back by Gary, and head right downtown along the lakeshore, and stay right on that until over by O'Hare where 90 heads west to Rockford? So on a weeknight at 8pm going into the downtown area would be your chosen route? Wow...all the years I've gone out, I've never done that. We normally either take 80 to west of Hammond, go north on 294 to around O'Hare, then either take 290 just short of O'Hare west to 90, or stay right on 294 around the east side of O'Hare to 90, then west.

Why is it you say "the only time it makes sense to go 294..."? you're saying the other way is normally much better? I always thought 294 would be quicker than going through downtown? Talk to me man :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Huntermax-4 said:


> This year we're leaving on a Thursday evening and driving straight through. Should but us there about daybreak on Friday. Hoping the overnight driving will avoid a lot of traffic.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Probably 10 of the 12 years I've gone out we've driven all night. From my area on the outskirts of Lansing it's right about 1000 miles from my door to the door of our house. We usually make it in 15 to 15.5 hrs. One year Chicago bit us BIG TIME and we were literally 3 hours in Chicago traffic.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I have traveled through Chicago on many occasions this summer/fall (racing). The best way to travel is in the dark. We would typically leave on a Thursday evening around 7:00 PM. We never did hit traffic in Chicago that stopped us, maybe slowed us a little, but not much. We traveled 94 to 80. Went to Kansas, Arkansas, Southern IL, and a few other spots over the season. Our last trip was about two weeks ago. I80 ios tore up but they seem to have traffic flowing okay if you hit it in the off rush hour times. 

There is no good route to go through Chicago, or around it. It is what it is. Roll the dice and hope it is not snake eyes.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Huntermax-4 said:


> The pass would be nice but it is a minimum of $60 and unless you make multiple trips a year through Chicago it is more expensive.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


sorry to disagree but i got mine a few months ago. They require $50 which consists of a $10 refundable deposit for the actual box and $40 of credit that they put on your account. so really it costs $10 which is refundable. IMO this is a must have. it saves like an hour going through Chicago.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Wingmaster22 said:


> sorry to disagree but i got mine a few months ago. They require $50 which consists of a $10 refundable deposit for the actual box and $40 of credit that they put on your account. so really it costs $10 which is refundable. IMO this is a must have. it saves like an hour going through Chicago.


That's exactly what my buddy said Dave. We've used it several years and it really is a god send.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

just ducky said:


> Wow TNL, you've confused me now...people who know Chicago use those damn road names...kinda like in Detroit. Talk english to me man :lol: On the trip out, we normally plan to hit Chicago around 8pm. If I understand you right, you're saying at that time of day peel off of 94 onto Skyway 90w way back by Gary, and head right downtown along the lakeshore, and stay right on that until over by O'Hare where 90 heads west to Rockford? Yep. So on a weeknight at 8pm going into the downtown area would be your chosen route? That's 7pm CST you might hit the end of rush hour then - I would leave an hour or 2 later Wow...all the years I've gone out, I've never done that. We normally either take 80 to west of Hammond, go north on 294 to around O'Hare, then either take 290 just short of O'Hare west to 90, or stay right on 294 around the east side of O'Hare to 90, That works and may be the best if traffic is too much in the loop during rush hourthen west.
> 
> Why is it you say "the only time it makes sense to go 294..."? you're saying the other way is normally much better? I always thought 294 would be quicker than going through downtown? It goes the long way around and there are too many commuters along with too many toll booths. Slows everything down. Talk to me man :evilsmile


The "Skyway" which is 90 West has very limited access going through Indiana and east Chicago. There's a few tolls, but it's usually clear sailing all the way to the Loop. The route is shorter too because you're staying north and cutting off going all the way around. There are express lanes going into and out of the Loop as well. Figuring out if there is a tie-up after the Loop heading outbound -North or West - is the key. The Edens - which is 94 west heading to Milwaukee off of 90 West - is often either backed up because of construction or evening rush hour. This rush hour is rough, but it usually subsides around 7-7:30 CST if there are no major accidents. As you know, gawkers can slow it down to a crawl. You can avoid the Edens (94 west) interchange by taking 290 West before you get to 94 split. 

If traffic is clear or it's at night, go 90 West all the way from Indiana to Rockford. Simple and fast. Just watch closely for the 90 West exit. It's poorly marked and comes up fast. After you exit 94 there will be a small blue sign about a foot square that says "Skyway" with an arrow. Otherwise you end up on Ripley or something. 

Good luck to all and safe travels.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

just ducky said:


> That's exactly what my buddy said Dave. We've used it several years and it really is a god send.


i forgot to mention the most important thing.......its like half the price using the ipass as opposed to paying as you go. when i got back in april and reviewed the statement i couldn't believe the difference. so not only does it cost nothing when you sign up but its half the price. its a no brainer to me......


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wingmaster22 said:


> sorry to disagree but i got mine a few months ago. They require $50 which consists of a $10 refundable deposit for the actual box and $40 of credit that they put on your account. so really it costs $10 which is refundable. IMO this is a must have. it saves like an hour going through Chicago.


I guess unwashed mistaken. I thought it was $50 plus the $10 deposit. Has anyone add

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry....added up what it costs in tolls to get through Illinois? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like you posted the same time I did Dave. Thanks 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

TNL said:


> The "Skyway" which is 90 West has very limited access going through Indiana and east Chicago. There's a few tolls, but it's usually clear sailing all the way to the Loop. The route is shorter too because you're staying north and cutting off going all the way around. There are express lanes going into and out of the Loop as well. Figuring out if there is a tie-up after the Loop heading outbound -North or West - is the key. The Edens - which is 94 west heading to Milwaukee off of 90 West - is often either backed up because of construction or evening rush hour. This rush hour is rough, but it usually subsides around 7-7:30 CST if there are no major accidents. As you know, gawkers can slow it down to a crawl. You can avoid the Edens (94 west) interchange by taking 290 West before you get to 94 split.
> 
> If traffic is clear or it's at night, go 90 West all the way from Indiana to Rockford. Simple and fast. Just watch closely for the 90 West exit. It's poorly marked and comes up fast. After you exit 94 there will be a small blue sign about a foot square that says "Skyway" with an arrow. Otherwise you end up on Ripley or something.
> 
> Good luck to all and safe travels.


If I mapquest the route this is the way it has me going.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Sorry....added up what it costs in tolls to get through Illinois?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Depends on which toll road you take. as I said we normally took 80 to 294 to 90 out to Rockford, and I don't know exactly, but I'm guessing it's $7 -$10 total one way. Someone here who drives it often may know exactly.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> The "Skyway" which is 90 West has very limited access going through Indiana and east Chicago. There's a few tolls, but it's usually clear sailing all the way to the Loop. The route is shorter too because you're staying north and cutting off going all the way around. There are express lanes going into and out of the Loop as well. Figuring out if there is a tie-up after the Loop heading outbound -North or West - is the key. The Edens - which is 94 west heading to Milwaukee off of 90 West - is often either backed up because of construction or evening rush hour. This rush hour is rough, but it usually subsides around 7-7:30 CST if there are no major accidents. As you know, gawkers can slow it down to a crawl. You can avoid the Edens (94 west) interchange by taking 290 West before you get to 94 split.
> 
> If traffic is clear or it's at night, go 90 West all the way from Indiana to Rockford. Simple and fast. Just watch closely for the 90 West exit. It's poorly marked and comes up fast. After you exit 94 there will be a small blue sign about a foot square that says "Skyway" with an arrow. Otherwise you end up on Ripley or something.
> 
> Good luck to all and safe travels.


We plan to hit Gary around 8pm on a Friday night, so I'm gonna give your route a shot. If it doesn't work, I'll hunt you down :evilsmile


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

just ducky said:


> We plan to hit Gary around 8pm on a Friday night, so I'm gonna give your route a shot. If it doesn't work, I'll hunt you down :evilsmile



*Bring it.* I have a place in town and drive a red Chevy with a chessie in the back when he doesn't jump out. :lol::lol::lol:


Seriously, as go through Benton Harbor start listening to the radio for traffic times and make a game time decision. Gary exit (Skyway) at 8pm CST should be OK, puts you downtown in another 45 min. Friday nights ALWAYS suck on any road near Chicago. Good luck


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TNL said:


> *Bring it.* I have a place in town and drive a red Chevy with a chessie in the back when he doesn't jump out. :lol::lol::lol:


i'm probably the only one on here that will get that...haha.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Damn....busted. I thought you left already. :chillin:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm probably the only one on here that will get that...haha.


and me. 

The real question is your Chessie going to bite my tires? :evilsmile


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Depends on which toll road you take. as I said we normally took 80 to 294 to 90 out to Rockford, and I don't know exactly, but I'm guessing it's $7 -$10 total one way. Someone here who drives it often may know exactly.


here's a snapshot of last april's trip. passing through this route at the times posted is a piece of cake and i'm guessing a lot less $ if you stop to pay.

04/15/11 08:46 PM TOLL ($0.18) INDOT Plz -Gary East-Ln 01W 
04/15/11 09:02 PM TOLL ($0.53) INDOT Plz -Westpoint-Ln 01W 
04/15/11 09:15 PM TOLL ($3.53) INDOT Plz 51-Chicago Skyway Eastbound-Ln 01W 51 
04/15/11 09:40 PM TOLL ($0.40) ISTHA Plz 17-Devon Ave-Ln 55 17 
04/15/11 10:12 PM TOLL ($0.40) ISTHA Plz 9-Elgin Rd-Ln 53 9 
04/15/11 10:39 PM TOLL ($0.80) ISTHA Plz 5-Belvidere-Ln 53 5 
04/15/11 10:56 PM TOLL ($0.50) ISTHA Plz 1-South Beloit-Ln 63 1 
04/20/11 12:41 AM TOLL ($0.50) ISTHA Plz 1-South Beloit-Ln 53 1 
04/20/11 01:12 AM TOLL ($0.80) ISTHA Plz 7-Marengo-Ln 53 7 
04/20/11 01:27 AM TOLL ($0.40) ISTHA Plz 9-Elgin Rd-Ln 63 9 
04/20/11 01:52 AM TOLL ($0.40) ISTHA Plz 19-River Rd-Ln 53 19 
04/20/11 02:18 AM TOLL ($0.53) INDOT Plz -Westpoint-Ln 01W 
04/20/11 02:22 AM TOLL ($3.53) INDOT Plz 50-Chicago Skyway Eastbound-Ln 01W 50 
04/20/11 02:38 AM TOLL ($0.33) INDOT Plz -Lake Station-Ln 01W

its a total of like $13 round trip


----------

